# Skin Moisturizer?



## Sasha1/2 (Dec 22, 2011)

I am working on Sasha's diet to improve her dry, itchy skin. I need ideas on what to use on her outside. I'm rubbing olive oil on her (and putting it on her food, too, since fish seems to be a problem). Is there anything better that's also edible?


----------



## ZeroGSpaceCow (Feb 14, 2012)

Have you tried just bathing her less? Our puppy was getting dry itchy skin, and the vet said we were probably just bathing her too often (at the time we were bathing her twice a week or so). That was a couple weeks ago, and since then we haven't bathed her, and she seems a lot better (less itchy and less dry, flaky skin).


----------



## Sasha1/2 (Dec 22, 2011)

ZeroGSpaceCow said:


> Have you tried just bathing her less?


Yes. She hasn't had any shampoo in six weeks.


----------



## embedded (Feb 6, 2012)

I have a lhaso with skin and ear issues. Here is what I do:
I add 2 or 3 fish oil pills (cut and pour onto food) to her food and she loves it.
I bathe her once per week using an antifungal vet prescribed shampoo.
I give her a quick alcohol wipe before and sometimes after a long, high octance outing in the woods.

It has made a tremendous difference. I also need to clean her ears every 3 or so days.


----------



## Sasha1/2 (Dec 22, 2011)

Embeded, thank you. Sasha cannot have fish oil. That is an allergy that is being ruled out. I do clean her ears routinely, although they aren't much of a problem. Itching all over is the problem.


----------



## amosmoses89 (Jun 19, 2011)

When I gave Chloe a bath last time she had been itching pretty good beforehand. I mixed in about a teaspoon of Skin So Soft into the shampoo (not flea shampoo just regular) and she feels amazing and hasn't been nearly as itchy!! Our Catahoula has had some dandruff issues as well and the same thing cleared that up like a charm. You can also mix it in a 1:4 ratio (SSS:water) in a little spray bottle and spritz her. Its nontoxic, and the sent last a long time so she'll smell good too!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Feb 22, 2012)

Nutiva Organic Extra Virgin Coconut Oil, is GREAT for their skin and coat, and it's delicious and healthy for us too!


----------



## Sasha1/2 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for your ideas!


----------

